# Just another Privy Dig.



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2017)

Got out again yesterday, only dug 2 holes. my first hole I found only produced 2 good blob tops & some miscellaneous. Then Eric found a spot that was not looking to good at first but slowly started popping out some bottles. best of all a wide variety of hutches. I just bought a rare Aqua Guyette Detroit Hutch off ebay last week because tired of waiting to dig one. NOW, We dig 2 of these. Also dug 2 Tough Mcbride Earl & Pollard Hutches. the unusual rarely seen or found variation. Then
 a Westphal Hutch, A. Wegener Hutch, Usual suspect Norris Hutch, ect, ect. Some pics below. Enjoy. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2017)

Found some small Toledo Blob Top called Finlay? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2017)

more pics.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Looking good, Hemi! The cost of that purchased Guyette hutch, is not so painful now! Great spot, will check back soon, to see what else your pulling out.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 24, 2017)

Amazing all the hutches you dig up there!  Down here in Texas I'm happy to bring even one home from a dig...I've gone stretches of 3-4 months without a hutch soda sometimes!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 24, 2017)

All I can say anymore Leon is thanks for including us and Please keep the stories and pix coming. I REALLY enjoy this.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2017)

YES, I'm sure glad for digging Hutches because I love collecting Hutches. Got about 200 different Michigan Hutches. Love the Beer bottles & dig some nice beers too. Digging a lot of nice bitters would be nice but does not happen to much here. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2017)

Great finds!  You know you're doing well when "just another privy dig" ends up with finds like that!  Some people would be happy to find that many hutches in a year.  Makes me think that I've got to find myself a partner to try digging privies with...


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 27, 2017)

Great score Leon. The photos are awesome. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## carling (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like they forgot the D in the Findlay, Ohio bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 28, 2017)

You rarely dig bitters-- I'm curious about their lack of popularity in Detroit?


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2017)

Hemihampton,

 Thank you for the in situ pictures, I love seeing glass in the hole before it is gingerly removed, I love the anticipation of wondering if it is whole, cracked, rare or common. I think the mystery is what drives all of us to dig!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2017)

riverdiver said:


> Hemihampton,
> 
> Thank you for the in situ pictures, I love seeing glass in the hole before it is gingerly removed, I love the anticipation of wondering if it is whole, cracked, rare or common. I think the mystery is what drives all of us to dig!




Thanks, if you like the in situ pics then check out my other previous privy digs with lots & lots of in situ pics. LEON.


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you Sir, I will do just that.


----------

